# How soon can I see a fluffy tail again?



## Julie_Dunn

I've recently adopted a Shepherd from someone who kept her outside for the 5 years of her life. Don't get me wrong, she was properly loved, fed, watered, and sheltered, however she was never properly groomed. Because of this, she had thick, thick matting on her hind legs, butt and tail. I did the very best I could with a de-matting brush but in the end it just couldn't get all the mats out, & was too uncomfortable for the dog. So my only solution was to shave her back half.  I'm not gonna lie, she looks significantly better...except when it comes to her tail which is now completely buzzed. 
So my question is how long will it take for her tail fur to grow back? I want my GSD to look like a dog and not a lion lol!:help:


----------



## onyx'girl

Welcome Julie_Dunn!
I think it will be awhile before you see a nice plush tail. Maybe by the time Fall hits?
But I bet your girl is happier without that matted coat pulling on her skin. Just don't let her skin get sunburned as she doesn't have fur protecting it. 
I would also give her supplements to get the coat that comes in the best benefits...vitamin C, E, salmon oil(I use human grade) will help her. 
Is she on a good nutritious diet? That will also help. Don't scrimp on feeding


----------



## selzer

Jenna lost a lot of tail hair with her litter of ten. It came in pretty full within six months. Probably sooner.


----------



## Julie_Dunn

Thanks guys, Ill see what kind of vitamins I can get for her, shes eating very very well  & she's adapted incredibly well to her new inside lifestyle!

Do you think her tail will look a little bit more normal within a few weeks?


----------



## middleofnowhere

Bad news is cut guard hairs on the tail seemed to take for ever the time I did it. To work out matts, next time work cornstarch in down to the skin just as though it were talcom powder. It really does work pretty well although you will not do it all at once.


----------



## KAE

I don't know anything about the tail/hair. But heyyy... You're in Carrollton too.


----------



## KZoppa

you've got at least a couple months before she wont look so funky lion like. Guard hairs have been cut and those are usually the pain in the butt hairs to grow up. Vitamins, good diet, and sunscreen!!! Good luck.... got pictures? We love pictures here and I cant speak for everyone else, but i'm curious to see what a German Shepherd Lion looks like! 

Congrats on your new buddy!


----------

